
About that Azure 775 percent increase in usage - carlsborg
https://www.sec.gov/ix?doc=/Archives/edgar/data/789019/000119312520091746/d909204d8k.htm
======
bovermyer
TL;DR - The 775% increase applies only to Teams usage in Italy.

....

